# Woodworkers in Miami?



## KennyR (May 31, 2007)

Hi fellow Lumberjocks! I'm considering a relocation from Northern California to Miami, Florida. Woodworking is a big part of my life at this point and I'm reaching out to see if anyone here lives in Miami and can offer some insight or advice on the woodworking scene in Miami. I'm interested in knowing where you buy lumber (aside from Shell Lumber) and supplies/ machinery and if there is any community support (clubs, programs, classes, etc). Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## KennyR (May 31, 2007)

Nobody in Miami?


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe they're all at the beach : )


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I lived in Miami in the mid 70's. There's no wood. Just like here in Vegas.


----------



## lumbermonkey (Jul 23, 2011)

Ken . I live in Cooper city , just a bit North of Miami. I was born and raised in S.W. Miami. Be carefull picking a safe area to live down here. it would also behoove you to learn Spanish as a second language. I am a Police Officer in Broward county and I can tell you that if u have a choice of Dade or Broward then go to Broward. As for clubs , i don't know of any here. I have been looking for a wood turning club.
*Lumber *is Shell down in South Miami, Sheridan Lumber in Hollywood. 84 Lumber in Ft. Lauderdale. 
*Tools* would be International Tool in Davie.
Let me know if I can answer any more questions for you. I would be glad to help you out .


----------



## TropicalWW (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm from the Ft. Lauderdale area…went to HS in Miami. I live in Naples now, but my parents are in Cooper City and Plantation in Broward County. Everything Vince said is right on the money. There used to be a Woodcraft in Pompano, but that closed last April. International Tool is great and had a Rockler Store in a Store kind of thing. There is also Constanties in Ft. Lauderdale, but I find them over priced and not very helpful.

There is a pretty good wood turners group in Broward as well as a woodworkers guild. They both used to meet at Woodcraft. Now, I'm not sure where they are located.

As Vince said, if you need anything, or I can be of any other help, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## PaulinMiami (Aug 13, 2012)

There are lots of cabinet shops in Miami that push plywood by the mile. And there are some woodworkers down here as well, but not a lot. There are no forests here, and no heritage of woodworking.

Are you still moving to South Florida ? I see in a more recent posting that you are selling off some machines.

Feel free to contact me if you are looking for woodworking connections in Miami.

Paul


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

General Lumber in Fort Lauderdale (near the airport) has a nice selection of wood but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Hoanshelt (Jun 23, 2015)

I live in Miami Beach there's Whittelsey lumber in Miami has rough sawn lumber as for a wood lathe club I'm not sure


----------



## JessIca70 (Dec 8, 2021)

General lumber is fabulous! Was there for the first time today- picked up some amazing walnut cut offs- some ipe, a beautiful wenge board and Purple Heart… thinking of doing some really cool cutting boards with the cut offs. They are super nice, too. Decent prices. Would love to know of any other places. I LOVE cool cut offs.. if they ever approve my first project, I will post some quick, easy projects I have done with them (and sold FAST), costing Nothing in material and very little time!!!


----------

